# PEG-IGF-1: improved IGF-1 analogue



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

PEG-IGF-1: improved IGF-1 analogue Pharmaceutical giant Roche is experimenting with a new variation of the muscle-strengthening hormone IGF-1. Researchers at Roche will soon publish the results of a study that show that PEG-IGF-1 has fewer side effects that the regular IGF-1. And it probably helps chemical athletes achieve even better results too. PEG-IGF-1 In August [...]

*Read More...*


----------

